# petelecos



## cenador

Eu estava lendo uma crônica de Machado de Assis, Fugo do hospícia especificamentee encontrei a palavra pentelecos, o contexto é assim: ... após a alforria, o escravo decide ficar com o seus senhor, ganhando, além do míserio salario, alguns petelecos...


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido Cenador, 

Petelecos me faz rir, pois me faz lembrar da infância. Nossas mães são famosas em dar petelecos, geralmente perto das orelhas.
Esta pessoa está dando um peteleco/ piparote.

peteleco = Pancada com a ponta do dedo médio, firmada, para o golpe, no polegar, e dada geralmente nas orelhas.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Mas acho que nesse contexto quer dizer que alem do mísero salário, ele ainda ia apanhar.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, ganhar uns petelecos...


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Vanda said:


> peteleco = Pancada com a ponta do dedo médio, firmada, para o golpe, no polegar, e dada geralmente nas orelhas.


Mas eu acho que no contexto quer dizer que ele ia apanhar.
O autor foi ironico ao dizer que um escravo ia ganhar somente uns petelecos carinhosos.rsrsr


----------



## Vanda

E quem disse que petelecos são carinhosos? São corretivos mesmo. As obras de Machado estão cheias de "moleques/negrinhos", como ele gostava de dizer, ganhando petelecos por dá cá aquela palha.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Acho que eu era espancada quando criança, pois petelecos eram só de brincadeira!


----------



## Mangato

WAMORZINHO said:


> Mas eu acho que no contexto quer dizer que ele ia apanhar.
> O autor foi ironico ao dizer que um escravo ia ganhar somente uns petelecos carinhosos.rsrsr


 
Desses carinhos livre-me Deus.  Ganhei muitos petelecos, sem saver o que eram.
Não acho a tradução para o espanhol, uma aproximada seria *coscorrón*, mas esse e outro jeito de acarinhar


----------



## Dona Chicória

*coscorrón,*  em Português, o dicionário diz , seriam "cascudos", ou beliscões.
Eram muito usados com forma de punição.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Hoje em dia no Brasil, chamamos as punições de 'jogar do sexto andar'
Eu penso que peteleco serviria mais para crianças travessas!


----------



## andre luis

WAMORZINHO said:


> Hoje em dia no Brasil, chamamos as punições de 'jogar do sexto andar'


? Nunca ouvi isso.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

andre luis said:


> ? Nunca ouvi isso.


 Foi um humor negro se referindo ao caso Isabella!


----------



## cenador

Vanda, Wamorzinho, Mangato, Dona Chicória e Andre Luis, muito obrigado pelas respostas. O forum é increível, cada vez apreendo mais, mas disculpem pelos erros.


----------



## Naticruz

cenador said:


> Vanda, Wamorzinho, Mangato, Dona Chicória e Andre Luis, muito obrigado pelas respostas. O forum é increível, cada vez apreendo mais, mas disculpem pelos erros.


Em Portugal, para quem interessar, chamam-se* piparotes*
Cumprimentos


----------



## Mangato

Naticruz said:


> Em Portugal, para quem interessar, chamam-se* piparotes*
> Cumprimentos


 
Diz o Priberam
*piparote*
do Cast. _papirote_

s. m., pancada com a cabeça do dedo médio ou índex, curvando-o sobre a face interna do polegar e soltando-o com força.​Muito interessante, e muito obrigado. Também aprendi o que é papirote que não sabia

MG


----------

